# 5D Mark III AL Servo mode technique



## assassin11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am wondering what technique everyone uses when using a Mark III in AL Servo mode. 

I always select all focus points and let the camera jump from point to point as it tracks the subject. I was talking to another photographer that told me he uses AL Serve with a single centre point selected and it focuses a lot faster.

I have not had a chance to try it yet. I only ever use AL servo mode when I photograph my niece figure skating.


Any tips?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd read the guide book first, then ask questions, since any answer will make more sense to you. The book applies to the 1D X and 5D MK III.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml


----------



## martti (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks! I am struggling in low light when drunken people fool around dancing and throwing stuff and they do not co-operate much. Normally there is _something_ in focus but not necessarily the person I would have wanted to. Learning curve is steep.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 28, 2014)

That AF guide is brilliant. 

I use One Shot once every month typically and I shoot a lot of stationary objects as well as moving subjects. Normally a single point for slight movement Case 1, a bit faster to single motion movement four or eight point expansion. And I have Case 6, slightly tuned manually, and 8 point expansion assigned to the * button (not sure if you can do that with the 5d or only 1dx).

Sometimes I switch to Spot AF, and sometimes I go 4 instead of 8 in the case 6 mode, but it covers a very wide range of movement with as little as possible tweaking in the field.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 28, 2014)

On my 5D3, for erratic sports movement I use the Case6 with the AF area option (9 or 12 points depending what I choose), and moving the area if needed with the thumb joystick.


----------

